# Allroad buyer's guide?



## Bergelvis (Mar 6, 2006)

I've looked around, but obviously not in the right places. I would like to find everything I need to know about buying a used Allroad. Some good links would be appreciated.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

there really isn't a "buyers guide", so to speak, but there is plenty of information here if you know what you are looking for.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3448547
that is the FAQ page at the top of the forum. There's a handful of us allroad owners on here and we'd be more than happy to answer specific questions of yours. there also are some threads of others asking about allroads and problems - you can see them here on this first page of the forum.


----------

